
The Subtle Genius Of Google+ For iPad: Popular Posts Appear Bigger - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/10/google-plus-ipad/
======
flixic
What's subtle about this, and what's genius about this? This layout feels very
natural on tablet, but there's nothing groundbreaking at all. Flipboard has
been doing that since beginning.

~~~
alttab
Its TechCrunch for crying out loud. What do you expect?

~~~
samstave
Typos and poor editing.

------
bradleyland
Sometimes when browsing HN on my iPad, certain posts appear smaller (although
I don't recall any larger). Does anyone know if that's a bug, or if it's a
result of down voting? I don't see it on my desktop using Safari.

~~~
sp332
I think it's your browser trying to resize elements of the page to fit on the
screen. Firefox for mobile and IE on my Windows phone are both pretty
inconsistent about sizes of text on HN pages.

------
swah
I liked that idea in newsola a couple years ago...

